# KatvonD's Triangular Eye Liner Tutorial by Queen Bella Makeup



## BellaLee (Sep 24, 2016)

Helloooooo,my beauties!I am back with this gorgoeus video!It's inspired by beautiful one and only KatVonD.When  I saw her doing this look I just fell in love and decided to recreate  it! I hope you enjoy watching it and you will try to recreate it too!!  Thank you for watching my makeup tutorials !

KatvonD's Triangular Eye Liner Tutorial by Queen Bella Makeup - YouTube


----------

